# Don't get Ripped off



## ace (Feb 15, 2003)

1st let me say i love the book
Grappling Master By Gene Lebell

I was going to Buy Pro wrestling Finishing Holds
Untill I found out They are the same book with a Different Name.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2003)

This is helpful info. for someone I'm sure!


----------

